# Bootstrap Tabs dynamisch laden



## Joggal (16. Jun 2015)

Hallo,

Ich möchte gerne Bootstrap Tabs auf meiner Seite verwenden.
Die Tabs sollen via AJAX dynamsich geladen werden. Das funktioniert auch soweit, nur beim ersten Tab ist es so, dass sich dieser erst nach einem click auf den Tab lädt. 

Weiß jemand, wie man den ersten aktiven Tab automatisch laden kann, ohne zuerst draufklicken zu müssen?

lg


----------



## Joggal (17. Jun 2015)

Hat sich erledigt!


----------

